# Hey Greendoc



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

You ok?


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

@Greendoc Hope you're able to weather the storm well!

Hurricane Lane (.gov site)










Weather.com Article from 3 hrs ago (see my post timestamp for reference). Most radar and projection photos show up to 40 min ago in the article.

@SNOWBOB11 
@LawnNerd

I saw that you guys are into weather forecasting and climate data. Thought ya'll might have something to say about the situation.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Based on this trajectory, they are going to be ok. They might get tropical force winds, but the hurricane winds will stay at sea. The biggest problem will be rain and mudslides. Those kill more people than the actual storm. Surf wave will also cause problems to the costal areas.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Upper winds seem like they will be able to let the hurricane take a heavy turn, allowing it not to be a direct hit for the islands. Even in this situation the outer bands will still allow for strong winds. Often though, with this type of cyclone track, with the eye wall not tracking over land, it is the rain rather than the winds that cause the most damage. Everyone in this region should be taking this storm very seriously regardless of the track not being a direct hit.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I am ok at the moment. On my island there have been35 MPH wind gusts and a little bit of ran. Signifcant rain has fallen on the Big Island. I am on the island not known to rain much even in a storm. Biiggest hazard is downed trees and roofs coming off. The previous two hurricanes missed ths island so there are so many buildings not reinforced against high winds.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Good Luck!!


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Glad to hear it, good luck, praying for you all.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I am not out of this yet. Current forecasts call for tropical storm force winds and possibly heavy rain to occur until Sunday. I am hoping that it does not rain as much as it has on the BIg Island. 30 inches of rain is more like Hurricane Harvey. It is fortunate that everything slopes to the ocean in Hawaii.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Glad to see these posts. I've been thinking about @Greendoc today.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Hurricane has moved far away. However, the disturbed atmosphere has allowed for heavy rains to continue falling on the Big Island and Maui. Thankfully, the 50 MPH winds did not come. Some people with weak roofs or trees too close to their house suffered damage. That is what gusts to 45 will do.


----------

